# Sticky  RESOURCE: Meditations



## TruSeeker777

http://www.beliefnet.com/index/index_207.html

Feel free to post your own meditation resources.


----------



## pittstonjoma

http://www.buddhanet.net/e-learning/guide.htm

There are quite a few on here, under meditation resources and advanced meditation resources.


----------



## AdamUK

favorite meditation site
http://www.mro.org/zmm/meditation/index.html

some others

http://1stholistic.com/Meditation/hol_meditation.htm
http://www.wildmind.org/
http://www.iosho.com/iosho01.html


----------



## Caedmon

Quite a few good ones on beliefnet. The potato chip one is great. I think I'll try that. :boogie


----------



## AdamUK

oyea that looks good, enjoyed the raisen and potato eating story.


----------



## SpesVitae

http://www.centerpointe.com/

Claims:
» Super-deep meditation, literally at the touch of a button 
» Improved mental abilities, heightened creativity and problem solving ability 
» Dramatic reduction in stress and anxiety 
» Improved health and a new sense of mental, emotional and physical well-being 
» Increased focus, concentration, memory and learning ability 
» Increased motivation and confidence 
» Production in the brain of many vital neurochemicals proven to slow aging and keep the body young, alive and fully functioning 
» Better, more restful sleep 
» More happiness and flow in your life 
» Healing of unresolved mental and emotional blocks

I'm trying it because:
-100% money-back guarantee (1 year)
-Backed by scientific research
-Most importantly: a fellow SASer can vouch for it, having helped him make a 180-degree Life turn-around.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/vie ... hp?t=36559


----------



## James

This is from part of a forum

http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/index. ... howforum=8


----------



## Guest

http://www.wildmind.org


----------



## ACAC

I found mindful meditation explained by Jon Kabat-Zinn very helpful.

http://www.mindfulnesstapes.com/author.html

His meditation program was created for a pain/stress management program in a clinic. The best part of this program is that it doesn't require to be spiritual. People tend to associate so many different ideas, either positive or negative, with spirituality. Since meditation is frequently associated with religion/spirituality, it can turn off some people who don't have a positive view on spiritual issues. However, according to Kabat-Zinn, you can get benefit out of meditation regardless of your view on spirituality. Of course, you don't have to be an atheist either to meditate. Meditation experience can be either spiritual or non-spiritual, depending on personal view.

Well, I feel like what I'm writing is something obvious. I just remember reading Kabat-Zinn's book helped me understand meditation without getting into mystery of spirituality.


----------



## Gerard

Thanks. Good stuff.


----------



## andy1984

^^ I just got his book 'Full Catastrophe Living'.


----------



## Noca

Is there any meditation for specifically chronic pain?


----------



## striker

Noca said:


> Is there any meditation for specifically chronic pain?


I am not sure where you are at with your meditation, you need to get to point where you experience deep stillness/silence

Then when you meditate, You need to focus on the pain, where its coming from, the body area.

Make it part of your awareness. After a while, it will start to go away.....


----------



## Cicero

This is my favorite resource: http://www.zencast.org


----------



## isis

;88858 said:


> http://www.wildmind.org


I second that, it's an amazing site and has free detailed tutorials. Very helpful.



> Is there any meditation for specifically chronic pain?


Maybe this can help:

Meditation and pain management: http://www.wildmind.org/applied/pain


----------



## mickey143

TruSeeker777 said:


> http://www.beliefnet.com/index/index_207.html
> 
> Feel free to post your own meditation resources.


Inviting all to enjoy my site http://www.letangledweb.com
thanks
mickey


----------



## ranenature

Meditation has two categories of samatha and vipassana. Both help in mind clearness


----------



## rj2060

This is a link to The Meditation Society of Australia's guided meditations: http://download.meditation.org.au/guidedmeditations.asp

They also have a learn to meditate podcast series. I've been listening to them for about 18 months. They have helped me let go of my prejudices of Eastern philosophies and allowed me to feel comfortable listening to any beliefs, taking away only what I feel are truth and not judging what I do not agree with or do not understand.


----------



## thatoddquietgirl

this one is really good. i try to meditate using this method every week and it works really well in managing my anxiety  
http://www.eclecticenergies.com/chakras/open.php


----------



## Keith

ACAC said:


> I found mindful meditation explained by Jon Kabat-Zinn very helpful.
> 
> http://www.mindfulnesstapes.com/author.html
> 
> His meditation program was created for a pain/stress management program in a clinic. The best part of this program is that it doesn't require to be spiritual. People tend to associate so many different ideas, either positive or negative, with spirituality. Since meditation is frequently associated with religion/spirituality, it can turn off some people who don't have a positive view on spiritual issues. However, according to Kabat-Zinn, you can get benefit out of meditation regardless of your view on spirituality. Of course, you don't have to be an atheist either to meditate. Meditation experience can be either spiritual or non-spiritual, depending on personal view.
> 
> Well, I feel like what I'm writing is something obvious. I just remember reading Kabat-Zinn's book helped me understand meditation without getting into mystery of spirituality.


I've found Jon Kabat-Zinn's cds to be helpful with meditation I plan on reading his books too.


----------



## imt

Cool, thanks for the resources.


----------



## Aya11

Meditation is tolarable once or twice a day, but to do it every day is a joke. I mean, who wants to spend precious time that could be spent actually excelling in life sitting on the floor with your legs crossed as you listen to music for God only knows how long. I thought the point of meditation was to empty your mind, how can you do that when you`re listening to music in the background, as long as that tune is in your head, you`re mind is not empty. Don`t get me wrong, meditate all day and night for all I care, but if it`s not helping your anxiety at all, then maybe it`s time to try out something else for peace of mind.


----------



## isis

Meditation is not about emptying your mind. It's about becoming aware.

And it's _the only thing_ that has ever helped with my SA. Pills and therapy failed on several ocassions, in fact, they made it worse. Buddhist meditation is helping me with SA and with the rest of my life.

I'd meditate all day if I could. But I have to work and other things.

If you're not interested in meditation that's fine, but the people in this thread are, and there's no need to be negative about it or say it's "a joke".


----------



## honeybear1990

http://diydharma.org/divine-meditations


----------



## Foxfix

Couldn't agree with you more, Isis... meditation is a great way of training the mind. It is helpful in all situations in life, not the least overcoming anxiety or other mental or physical pain. I want to share a resource that I found via a friend. She had become obsessed with meditation and roamed the Internet, and said that this was a great collection for everyone, no matter how inexperienced (or not, I suppose). I think it's pretty cool, contains loads of things, and divides the things on it in three categories (health, science, spirituality), so you can find what suits you best. I like the health aspect, naturally, and the science things in the first folders are really neat.

http://www.meditactics.com


----------



## Todd198713

*Medizen Collective*

i spend some time each day meditating on meds that i get from Medizen Collective Open seven days at week!!!!in Sacramento CA largest hash bar in sac'to!!!!


----------



## katt993

omg i wanna learn how to meditate. i no that breathing can be a huge part of it but what else goes with it. besides siting indian style n going "om"


----------



## Hell Boy

http://www.project-meditation.org/community/


----------



## TheUnwelcome

This is actually a meditation in itself.

Alan Watts is the man too =p


----------



## jockohomo

Alan Watts is Obi-wan...can feel his warmth and humor discussing this stuff, that he made any of these deep eastern spiritual ideas so approachable & easier to understand is wonderful. Its a delight to listen to his talks, I'm gonna try to hear every one.

....and I'm only now seeing how old this thread is


----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick

Damn... This thread is pretty stagnant. I've tried alotta different things to get rid of my anxiety in the last year or so and one of the few things that I've actually felt make a difference is meditation. Something about it really does work, there's no need to spend $19.95 on some tapes and crap. I just sit on my bed, close my eyes, and try to concentrate on the rhythmic patterns of my fan that I always keep on. 20-30 minutes later I feel so much more alert and even-minded towards everything.


----------



## BNorm

*Try it to know.*

Here is the link I've been using for my meditation practice to deal with my mental problems.
http://viewonbuddhism.org/meditation_practice-how-to-meditate.html
Enjoy!


----------



## sporteous

Just one question for anyone who would like to answer. I've heard meditation explained to be a tool to lessen the agitated and anxious thought patterns from your mind, but for me personally i feel like i block out the anxiety of my past and of the possible future quite well. But i've heard it explained also to use meditation to try and figure out how to accept the negativity you experience and balance out beliefs. Can someone help me understand?


----------



## Keith

sporteous said:


> Just one question for anyone who would like to answer. I've heard meditation explained to be a tool to lessen the agitated and anxious thought patterns from your mind, but for me personally i feel like i block out the anxiety of my past and of the possible future quite well. But i've heard it explained also to use meditation to try and figure out how to accept the negativity you experience and balance out beliefs. Can someone help me understand?


Meditation is essentially cultivating awareness. Through awareness you gain more control of the mind, because you learn to separate yourself from the thoughts, giving you more choice and power as to whether to follow them or let them go. Through awareness you cultivate acceptance by letting whatever is in your experience arise nonjudgmentally. So through meditation you learn to first notice and accept negative thoughts and you can then decide not to follow the negative thoughts. In a sense you're training your mind to distance itself from the thoughts, giving separation between thought and thinker. The concentration aspect of meditation calms the mind from having thoughts racing around and around by grounding the mind on an object of meditation, like the breath or a mantra.

When you meditate you realize one thought leads to another which leads to another, by focusing your mind back on the breath or mantra you interrupt this cycle. Meditation is just returning to the object of meditation over and over again, every time thoughts come up and interrupt. I have noticed that through increasing my awareness through meditation, I have more power over my mind, more choice. I can more easily choose what i want to believe, and also I'm just beginning to catch myself before i get caught up in pointless worry. Meditation has helped me so much. It is hard to just sit and practice non-doing, but watching those restless thoughts come up and choosing not to act on them is a rewarding experience. The feelings of calmness and peace are what keep me motivated, and convince me the practice is worthwhile.


----------



## sporteous

Keith said:


> Meditation is essentially cultivating awareness. Through awareness you gain more control of the mind, because you learn to separate yourself from the thoughts, giving you more choice and power as to whether to follow them or let them go. Through awareness you cultivate acceptance by letting whatever is in your experience arise nonjudgmentally. So through meditation you learn to first notice and accept negative thoughts and you can then decide not to follow the negative thoughts. In a sense you're training your mind to distance itself from the thoughts, giving separation between thought and thinker. The concentration aspect of meditation calms the mind from having thoughts racing around and around by grounding the mind on an object of meditation, like the breath or a mantra.
> 
> When you meditate you realize one thought leads to another which leads to another, by focusing your mind back on the breath or mantra you interrupt this cycle. Meditation is just returning to the object of meditation over and over again, every time thoughts come up and interrupt. I have noticed that through increasing my awareness through meditation, I have more power over my mind, more choice. I can more easily choose what i want to believe, and also I'm just beginning to catch myself before i get caught up in pointless worry. Meditation has helped me so much. It is hard to just sit and practice non-doing, but watching those restless thoughts come up and choosing not to act on them is a rewarding experience. The feelings of calmness and peace are what keep me motivated, and convince me the practice is worthwhile.


Thank you.


----------



## austin417

the thing about meditation is i can't help but feel that it increased my social anxiety. it makes me feel way more peaceful when im alone, but only when im alone. meditation is all about silencing the mind and getting "out of your role", so it def doesnt make you more chatty. i'd imagine ideally it will just make you not care about being quiet or not, it will no longer matter to you, versus making you more talkative.


----------



## monarch888

http://www.fragrantheart.com/cms/free-audio-meditations/self-esteem/social-anxiety

specifically for suffrers of social anxiety. mindful practice. there are many other catagories ranging from: healing, compassion, self-esteem , mantra , chakras, spiritual , stress, love, yoga.


----------



## sporteous

austin417 said:


> the thing about meditation is i can't help but feel that it increased my social anxiety. it makes me feel way more peaceful when im alone, but only when im alone. meditation is all about silencing the mind and getting "out of your role", so it def doesnt make you more chatty. i'd imagine ideally it will just make you not care about being quiet or not, it will no longer matter to you, versus making you more talkative.


I don't think you can silence your mind and neither do i think that meditation requires you to do that. Meditation from how i understand it is to be aware of everything that's going on in your mind, just be aware of everything; thoughts, feelings, sounds, smells etc. And when you follow a thought and realize you've followed it just bring the attention back to the breath.
I've been thinking lately, and i think you've got to take this meditation really seriously. And i'm unsure whether i can or want too, but i'm undecided. I think it's a great tool for discovering inner conflicts and moving past them. Jiddu Krishnamurti is an awesome speaker on all this and i'd recommend him to you if you've not heard of him already :yes


----------



## THLR

Hi Guys. Have any of you connected with your 'spiritual guides' through meditation? I am having trouble connecting with her though she introduced herself to me through a channeling about a week ago. I'm afraid I won't be able to connect with her until I am on medication and can fully unwind. Does any one have any helpful hints? I.E breathing, yoga etc Thanks!


----------



## DawnTreader

Lately I have been using meditation as part of a devotional/prayer time in the mornings. I find a nice comfortable chair, sip on coffee and have been reading from "The Westminster Collection of Christian Devotions". After this I do a few breathing exercises and will often slip into a time of delightful awareness. I will then gradually come back to the "present" and will sometimes be motivated to write poetry, such as this one:
Simple or Complex

God,
Are you simple...or complex
I am vexed by the many words, the debates
Talk of emptiness, nothingness, fullness, transcendence
I try to discipline my mind
But can an avalanche stop itself?
All I know is what you bestow
In a single crystalline drop
Filtered from your vast store of benevolent balm
The chaos.....now calm.

I really miss it when I skip this morning routine.


----------



## GiftofGABA

I've dabbled in self-enquiry, Nisargadatta, Ramana Maharshi et. al. and I found a succinct and simple description of its core ideas here:

http://freddieyam.com/

Someone also mentioned Alan Watts above and I agree, he is Obi-Wan.


----------



## Search

*Practice and come to your own conclusions.*

The Power of NOW:
http://www.amazon.com/The-Power-Now-Spiritual-Enlightenment/dp/1577314808

Wherever you go there you are:
http://www.amazon.com/Wherever-You-Go-There-Are/dp/1401307787

Both amazing books that DO NOT require submission and or worshiping, yet will provide you with all the spirituality and insight one could ever hope to gain.


----------



## Cereal Killer

How about the true form of meditation?


----------



## sundrops

This book: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Miracle-Mi..._UL160_SR102,160_&refRID=EPP4JFXA1HQ2K4KKBYHN

I haven't read this one yet but it's on my list to read . Everything the author, Thich Nhat Hanh, says strikes a chord in me. His poetic, thoughtful writing style has a calming and soothing effect and more than anything, everything he says about meditation and mindfulness is true. I believe staying mindful every day is the best way to deal with social anxiety and just about any kind of anxiety or troubles in life!


----------



## KourtRo

Meditation is my main focus for battling social anxiety.
Meditation helps you to make yourself more consciousness.

I would recommend everybody this, and I even started my own blog about consciousness meditation (it's in Dutch though  )
I'm extremely interested in this, and I believe meditation is the key to understand your mind/body better, and fight the SA.


----------



## evolveaware

I have 3 forms of meditation I use.
Silence- Simply listen to all the world with your eyes closed. Focus ONLY on sound. Its refreshing and can be trippy when you hear higher frequencies.

Body Scan - Thoroughly check your body up and down one inch at a time. Pass no judgement just feel it. I have had some kind of kundalini activation from this in the past.

Breathing- I use this if I need to relax. Just focus on your chest up and down. Maybe count the breaths until you are relaxed enough to do a less mentalistic meditation.

www.thewayofmeditation.com.au
has a really good meditation teacher who happened to be a Buddhist monk
and
https://www.evolveaware.com/ 
Has some good meditation ideas.

Good luck. This stuff does work!


----------

